# Wood chip box stuck on MES smoker



## sonnyhad (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone had the wood chip tray stick in the unit? I'm stuck in that position right now. I'm kind of afraid to jerk it out and break the heating coil. 

Has anybody come across this?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2011)

Not really. This is a first.


----------



## sonnyhad (Aug 7, 2011)

problem solved. I had it inserted wrong, I got it out and found that only the actual burning tray fits in the slot above the burner. The bottom flat part goes under the burner! Is all good now!!


----------

